# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Galstenen,hoe verder?

## mysterie

ik moet wegens eventuele galstenen en/of lever problemen
voor een scan...

laatste keer in een ziekenhuis was iets van 24 jaar terug en ben
doodsbang.
daarbij hyperventilatie en de hartkloppingen beginnen al.

kan iemand uitleg geven over de procedure en of het erg pijnlijk is
als er geopereerd moet worden,of zou medicatie een optie zijn?

ik hoop dat ik het ziekenhuis ooit uitkom  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

